# F/S: Eibach sleeve over coilover kit for 00+ sentra



## ch1no12s (Jun 8, 2007)

selling a eibach sleeve over coilover kit for 00+ sentra... i sold my sentra and took these out when i did... i bought em for 450 brand new and had them on my car for about 20k miles... i can post pics if anyone is interested... i think $150 is fair (if you dont think so post why?? maybe ill change the price...) ... anyway anyone interested????


----------



## ch1no12s (Jun 8, 2007)

bump... here are the springs... no one interested??


----------



## ch1no12s (Jun 8, 2007)

100 bucks?? anyone...


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

pm me i'll take a look


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

still have them? How did hey make it ride? I might be interested if I can use em on my 2000 gxe. They just go over the shocks right, theyre not strut coilovers?


----------



## ch1no12s (Jun 8, 2007)

Doja said:


> still have them? How did hey make it ride? I might be interested if I can use em on my 2000 gxe. They just go over the shocks right, theyre not strut coilovers?


yup still have em... the ride was nice in that u can make sharper turns faster but the main reason i had em was because the car looks sooo much better after just lowering it.... i choose these over the regular lowering springs because i though if i ever got a body kit i could adjust them if the body kit made the car too low... these go over the stock struts so yeah they are *NOT* strut coilovers... they are *SLEEVE OVER COILOVERS* (if they were this would be a hell of a deal!) ... haha sorry just thought i would make that clear... and yes they will fit ur 2000 gxe i had them on a 2002 gxe... no major changes were made from the 2000 to 2002 gxe sentras... any other questions you can either post a comment or just pm me both work...


----------



## Jose1991 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey if you still have them I'll take them


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Jose1991 said:


> Hey if you still have them I'll take them


It's only been 8 1/2 years since the O/P logged in.
What do you think?


----------

